# Link: Display led para los que llevan gafas



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Interesante forma de hace una pantalla de 7 segmentos barata y enorme.

Simplemente se utiliza porexpan   que se puede comprar en la construccion

Realmente se pueden hacer display muy baratos y de grandes dimensiones

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/present.php?p=GPSClock-1
http://forum.hackedgadgets.com/viewtopic.php?t=1470

Me parece que no sale pero para proteger el display al final pegan un trozo de bolsa de de informática azul.

Los led son tiras que venden de varios led.

Nota: el porexpan hay de varias clases y precios, el barato es el de las bolitas comun en envases y es el mas barato y malo.
Luego hay de ALTA DENSIDAD donde las bolitas son mas pequeñas y uniformes ideal para estas aplicaciones, es algo mas caro pero solo algo.

Para cortarlo se puede hacer con cuter, pero tambien se puede hacer con hilo caliente, solo se necesitas algunos grados, debe rondar los 80ºC, en mis pruebas utilice un arco de marqueteria u un trozo de PCB para aislar y mi fuente de 1A y el cable de una resistencia ceramica quemada.

Ojo con los pegamentos, NO UTILIZAR COLAS DE CONTACTO, una sola gota rata varios centimetros lentamente.

La cola blanca de madera funciona bien, supongo que cualquier cola que lleve disolventes tipo benzol y similares no sirve.

Supongo que los cianocrilatos deben ir bien, pero no lo he probado.


Un saludo, ha ver quien hace alguna montrusidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahora te acuerdas de postear esto, yo lo necesitaba un mes atraz (Ironia)

Gracias por el aporte, el Foam es inmune a los pegamentos de contacto y alta densidad.

Gracias Tio y saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Suele pasar fogonazo, maldito Murphy (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Murphy)


Que es el Foam? lo que se utiliza como soporte de las flores


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Tiopepe123, no habia visto tu pregunta, disculpa por la tardanza.

El foam es en apariencia identico al telgopor, isopor, o como sea que le llamen, ese material de la pagina que posteaste, pero soporta los adesivos de contacto, es mucho mas resistente a los esfuerzos y de mayor densidad, se usa mucho para fabricar las alas de los aeromodelos.

Uno es espuma de polietileno y el otro espuma de poliestireno.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 28, 2007)

No lo conocia, es interesante,  ahora falta descubrir donde lo venden barato.

Tenia uno de alta densidad y no meas como se lo comio la cola de contacto, lento pero cooorisbo, quedo hecho un qieso gruller.

Lo utilice para hacer un soporte de antena reflectora wifi para un ruter con buenos resultados.
Muy barato, un trozo de chapa y el poli como soporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Si pero has visto que divertido se pone ver como se va comiendo ?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

disculpen que la pregunta se valla un poco del tema. pero ¿como se hace para alimentar a unos diplays tan grandes? ¿el voltage de alimentacion de éstos es distinto al del circuito que los controla?


----------



## Dano (Sep 29, 2007)

En el link de tiopepe está, no escribir mensajes innecesarios.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Son ed normres, son uas tiras de led que vendn actuamente que funcionan a 12v, se utilizan especuialmente en automocion para la luz de freno superior.

Lo mejor es utilizar un pic y para atacar los led un uln2003 o similar.


----------

